# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  ویژه نامه معرفی رشته‌های دانشگاهی انتشارات گاج

## Araz

*ویژه نامه معرفی رشته‌های دانشگاهی

*کاری از انتشارات گاج


دانش‌آموزان و داوطلبان گرامی، با توجه به رشته تحصیلی خود بر روی گزینه مورد نظر کلیک نموده و ویژه‌نامه معرفی رشته‌های دانشگاهی، که حاوی اطلاعات بسیار مفیدی در مورد رشته‌های دانشگاهی می‌باشد را دریافت نمایید.



رشته ریاضی

رشته تجربی

رشته انسانی


پسورد فایل فشرده : *www.konkur.in*

----------

